# TS3 wie konfigurieren, damit Sprache die "Umgebungsgeräusche" automatisch leiser macht



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2012)

hallo leute

gibt es eine möglichkeit ts3 so zu konfigurieren, dass, sobald gesprochen wird, alle anderen sounds(einschließlich spiel-geräusche) abgesenkt werden?

herzlichen dank im voraus!


----------



## Saji (28. Februar 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst. Du kannst dir natürlich ein Headset mit vernünftiger Rauschunterdrückung kaufen und in Teamspeak Push-to-Talk aktivieren, damit man sonst nichts von dir hört.

Ansonsten stehen die Chancen sehr schlecht. Bestimmte Geräusche auszublenden würde bedeuten, dass Teamspeak gezielt Frequenzbereiche herausfiltern kann und nur die Stimme durchlässt. Und das kann TS garantiert nicht, schon gar nicht in Echtzeit.

Oder meinst du es so, dass Teamspeak alle Sounds am Computer herunterfährt, wenn im TS etwas gesagt wird? Das wäre vielleicht sogar möglich, würde aber bedeuten das dein Ton ständig Achterbahn fährt.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2012)

nein nein, es geht nicht um die umgebungsgeräusche die andere hören könnten...sondern in folgendem szenario:

battlefield 3 - freund und ich im teamspeak
explosionen, gewehrfeuer...es ist laut
einerseits möchte ich das spiel selbst nicht leiser machen weil ich ja hören möchte wo die gegner sind
gleichzeitig würde ich gerne die sprache übers teamspeak gut hören können (was entweder nur geht, wenn ich das spiel leiser mache oder teamspeak extrem laut stelle - beides niocht wirklich sinnvoll meiner meinung nach)
wäre es also möglich, dass, sobald spieler B mit spieler A spricht, dass die master-lautstärke bei spieler A bis auf Teamspeak reduziert wird?


----------



## Saji (28. Februar 2012)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> nein nein, es geht nicht um die umgebungsgeräusche die andere hören könnten...sondern in folgendem szenario:
> 
> battlefield 3 - freund und ich im teamspeak
> explosionen, gewehrfeuer...es ist laut
> ...



Ah, mir dämmert's. Du hast doch ein Boxenset, richtig? Ja, jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst. Irgendwo in den TS Settings müsste es einen Punkt namens Plugins geben. Darunter müsste sowas sein wie Volume Control und da findet sich eine Option a la Supress Volume while speaking. Die macht den Sound auf jeden Fall leiser wenn gesprochen wird, ich kann dir nur nicht sagen ob sich die Option nur auf deine Spracheingabe oder auch auf Sprachausgabe anderer im TS auswirkt.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2012)

ah, genau das hab ich gesucht

vielen herzlichen dank


----------

